# Still finding plenty in Southern Ohio



## compostingforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Found another 139 today!! That makes just under 300 for the week. Cold weather seemed to slow them down a little bit. But luckily our daughter ran into a honey hole today! //i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww57/happyheartedshroomer/100_0335.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## compostingforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry, that first link didn't work....Here is the total from today


----------



## bucksfan21 (Apr 6, 2013)

Where at in southern ohio buddy


----------



## shroomfever (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice...Ross County here...Im finding a few but no numbers like that...where in southern Ohio are you?


----------



## compostingforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry it took me overnight to reply, didn't see the notification until this morning. These were all found in Pike County, I don't have a good spot in Ross County, yet. Yesterday was probably the most exciting day i've had shrooming. After about 2 hours in the woods, we were only finding a few here and a few there. Frustrated and ready to leave, my daughter said, " I found 1, no 2, 3, 4, 5....." So I was walking over to her and looked down found 9 in a row, just going over to her. After that we probably found another 50 in that area. All near downed elms and poplars....Sorry for the long post, but I hope this happens again next time. Anybody finding any yellows or grey's of decent size yet?


PS....I added another "find the mushrooms" photo.....Goodluck guys!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Composting, I think I definitely see a black peeking up in the lower part of the picture, dead center. There may be another one, a grey, about 2 feet in front of your daughter's right foot. 

Anyway, I'm not in Southern Ohio but in NE Ohio and haven't found a thing yet! To top it off, we had a record low of 23 degrees Saturday morning 4/20. I'm thinking this will knock the emergence back. What do you think? Also, soil temp sites I've looked at indicate that our average soil temp hasn't reached 50 degrees yet. I'm thinking it may be the end of April, early May before we see anything in our neck of the woods.


----------



## wizard_12 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm in sw Ohio myself composting. I'm in Ross county. Use to live in pike county. 
I don't know any where to go look in either county. It's currently raining today but with cooler temps idk how well they will grow. But I do plan on trying to look at a couple spots with the fresh rain I hope it will help em grow some. All one can do is hope.


----------

